# Anyone use a cooling mat?



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Yesterday it neared 100 degrees here, and since my central air unit isn't going to be fixed until mid-May I am looking for something to help Chloe with the heat.

Of course I am using fans, giving her ice cubes, plenty of water, short walks, staying out of sunlight, kiddie pool, etc. I know there are cooling vests and bandanas, I am not interested in those at this time.

My question is about those dog cooling mats they sell now. I saw two kinds: one with gel beads you soak in water and one that you fill with water. The gel bead one looks better but they are quite expensive so I am looking for any feedback any of you may have. I have been to both Petco and Petsmart (4 total) and they don't sell them in the stores near me. To prevent shipping costs I would like as much feedback as possible.

Did your dog like it? Did it seem to work? Did they really stay cool for 7-10 days? Where did you get it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, I have a cooling mat. The dog that I got it for had to be forced to lay on it. She wasn't happy with it at all. Not sure why, it seems comfy. I have never used it for the boys though. I pretty much keep them cool with a kiddie pool in the shade and frozen gallon jugs floating in the pool to keep the water cool.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I also got the kind that you soak. Toby pushed it out of the way and laid on the floor. Like Inga said, it looked nice and comfy, but he just didn't like it.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Makes you wonder why they call it a cooling mat if its not cooling your dog off in the summer. I do like the idea of a kiddie pool and frozen jugs in it. Dogs loove eating ice cubes also. Try that and see if they like eating them.


----------

